# QP Designs Fatality 25mm RTA



## Jengz

Just seen this post on social media! And I'm very excited about this. I love my bottom airflow rtas and loved my 28mm fatality, however the size was just impractical for me. 

Hoping this is a winner which I'm sure it will be as QP have been knocking it out of the part from the word go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Yup! Buying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

I'd like a black one. And a silver one  

Hopefully we catch them in time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

M.Adhir said:


> I'd like a black one. And a silver one
> 
> Hopefully we catch them in time



Gold for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

I'm also very keen on it, seeing that it doesn't say limited edition, I'm hoping the price tag won't be hefty and also hoping it lives up to my expectations. I must say my Omni shado for desserts is untouchable. So if this can beat the Omni in that department I'll be very impressed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel

Any pics of the build deck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Daniel said:


> Any pics of the build deck?



Unfortunately not. 

My guess will be that it is the same as the 28mm but with single airflow control and not dual.


----------



## Neal

Whoever came up with the name "Fatality" given recent press vapes have attracted wants sacked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

And pics are out!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Daniel said:


> Any pics of the build deck?



Spoke to QP. The deck is the same as the 28mm but with some small changes.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

Another pic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

If anybody sees the dimensions for the RTA- please post a link/ info.

base diameter is 25mm, that we know.
What is diameter of the glass section (slightly wider than base)
What is diameter of the cap section (looks slightly wider than the glass?)
What is the overall exposed height, excluding the 510 screw section and the drip tip ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jengz

The stainless is gonna look sick on a NC II-25! SJOEH the price is right also but man oh man do I really need it.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

I wonder what the deck changes are and also I’d love a gold tank but for now I see silver and black only so silver would be my choice I haven’t had the chance to vape from a 28mm fatality I wonder how good it would be compared to a reload rta

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> I wonder what the deck changes are and also I’d love a gold tank but for now I see silver and black only so silver would be my choice I haven’t had the chance to vape from a 28mm fatality I wonder how good it would be compared to a reload rta



I hope it is better, even the same is fine. My Reload is tired and needs to retire now.


----------



## M.Adhir

I've emailed QP regarding overall dimensions.
Keenly awaiting response. 
Maybe they won't respond though, atty is unreleased and they may suspect I want dimensions for the wrong reasons  

Just don't want a tank much bigger than the reload/ petri. Got too used to the form factor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

These are due to ship out next week. Exciting stuff, may retire my old lady Reload.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

I did see the qp design page on Facebook have some issues with shipping the tanks from China to California there might be another week delay due to quality control

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Okay then, looks like we will be receiving our tanks this week.

Here is a user with a first impression

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Very interesting but I just bought a Zeus X. Will have to pass on this one.


----------



## Hakhan

CMMACKEM said:


> Okay then, looks like we will be receiving our tanks this week.
> 
> Here is a user with a first impression



damn that was hard work watching that review.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

@CMMACKEM please post a side by side next to your reload once you receive your fatality...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO

If the JKM is anyting like this ... there goes VC19'S MONEY..
!!! $75.00 EST

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Muchis

I see e Ciggs store have the fatalities. Waiting for my pre order to land.... So excited... Reload and petri can get a break now.... Juggerknot and fatality for the next couple of months.... I hope

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Muchis said:


> I see e Ciggs store have the fatalities. Waiting for my pre order to land.... So excited... Reload and petri can get a break now.... Juggerknot and fatality for the next couple of months.... I hope
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk



Saw this on their FB page:


----------



## CMMACKEM

This is a comment from an amateur review.

Now I'm excited!!!!!


----------



## Daniel

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Saw this on their FB page:
> View attachment 162972
> View attachment 162973



Hmmm don't see it on their page .....


----------



## EZBlend

Daniel said:


> Hmmm don't see it on their page .....


https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT33366/qp Design - Fatality RTA m25

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Incoming! Hopefully can do a review next week ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

BAZINGA! .....

*Unboxing and initial impressions :* 
Build quality is top top as always with QP products 
Threads are buttery smooth , just careful as the juice fill top cap is anti clockwise to close so make sure your tank section is on tight  
Oodles of airflow .... but smooth 
Will do a first build tonight and hopefully a full review in the next few days ...... some uppy closey pics of the deck so long ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Muchis

Pls stop, I’m having a meltdown. I pre ordered and apparently QP couldn’t deliver to the vendor I bought from. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 3 | Useful 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Daniel said:


> BAZINGA! .....
> 
> *Unboxing and initial impressions :*
> Build quality is top top as always with QP products
> Threads are buttery smooth , just careful as the juice fill top cap is anti clockwise to close so make sure your tank section is on tight
> Oodles of airflow .... but smooth
> Will do a first build tonight and hopefully a full review in the next few days ...... some uppy closey pics of the deck so long ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 163296
> View attachment 163297
> View attachment 163298
> View attachment 163299



Flavor better than the Reload ???????

Now where is the rating for I hate you, ya lucky bugger!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Daniel said:


> BAZINGA! .....
> 
> *Unboxing and initial impressions :*
> Build quality is top top as always with QP products
> Threads are buttery smooth , just careful as the juice fill top cap is anti clockwise to close so make sure your tank section is on tight
> Oodles of airflow .... but smooth
> Will do a first build tonight and hopefully a full review in the next few days ...... some uppy closey pics of the deck so long ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 163296
> View attachment 163297
> View attachment 163298
> View attachment 163299


Nice!!
Do you still have your reload?
If yes- please post a side by side pic, curious to see how much bigger this one is than that...


----------



## Daniel

M.Adhir said:


> Nice!!
> Do you still have your reload?
> If yes- please post a side by side pic, curious to see how much bigger this one is than that...



I don't unfortunately , but will post size comparison of other RTAs ..... it's a tall bugger must say ....


----------



## Daniel

CMMACKEM said:


> Flavor better than the Reload ???????
> 
> Now where is the rating for I hate you, ya lucky bugger!?



Haven't built it yet bru .... will give my thoughts tonight hopefully once I've built it ....


----------



## Daniel

OK first impressions....

Coils : Dual Aliens 3mm 0.11
Juice : Hawaiian Breeze my ADV
Wattage : 62W
Airflow : Half on both, fully open is just too much for me lol. Funny enough flavour was the same wide open. So big air lovers will enjoy this tank  

But if you want clouds this RTA does not dissapoint 




Very easy build deck I'd say cut leads to 4mm shoukd leave enough room to push the coils in.



Make sure to fluff the wick quite a bit otherwise the topcap might catch on the wick and move it out of place. Wicks should just be enough to fill the juice holes, if you have to cram it in thin out some more. 




Aestetics wise the tank might not be for everyone especially with the bubble glass (looks like someone skipped leg day lol) . I find the straight glass looks better.



NOW for the big question....is it a Reload killer? Too early to tell on versatility for various profiles. But flavour wise I can't fault it....let me say this...if you in the market for a dual coil RTA and you looking at a Reload...get this rather.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing that @Daniel 
Nice to know


----------



## Jengz

Daniel said:


> OK first impressions....
> 
> Coils : Dual Aliens 3mm 0.11
> Juice : Hawaiian Breeze my ADV
> Wattage : 62W
> Airflow : Half on both, fully open is just too much for me lol. Funny enough flavour was the same wide open. So big air lovers will enjoy this tank
> 
> But if you want clouds this RTA does not dissapoint
> 
> View attachment 163324
> 
> 
> Very easy build deck I'd say cut leads to 4mm shoukd leave enough room to push the coils in.
> View attachment 163322
> 
> 
> Make sure to fluff the wick quite a bit otherwise the topcap might catch on the wick and move it out of place. Wicks should just be enough to fill the juice holes, if you have to cram it in thin out some more.
> 
> View attachment 163325
> 
> 
> Aestetics wise the tank might not be for everyone especially with the bubble glass (looks like someone skipped leg day lol) . I find the straight glass looks better.
> View attachment 163326
> 
> 
> NOW for the big question....is it a Reload killer? Too early to tell on versatility for various profiles. But flavour wise I can't fault it....let me say this...if you in the market for a dual coil RTA and you looking at a Reload...get this rather.


I sold my 28mm based on the fact that it was just too big for me to carry around and housing it on any of the mods I owned just didn't look good besides on the hex... Even on my hex I had a tad bit of overhang. Was super excited for this one but it sort of looks mega tall... And because it's thinner it looks even taller.

If it's anything on the flavour point of the 28mm then it's a keeper for sure. An absolute flavour banger even with them massive air flows. 

Hope it gives you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz

@Safz_b this is the fatality I was considering and telling you about... Think its gonna be a bit too tall for me to kop


----------



## M.Adhir

Finally got someone to send me a side by side...
granted its not next to a reload, but the rabbit and reload are around the same size im sure...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Daniel said:


> OK first impressions....
> 
> Coils : Dual Aliens 3mm 0.11
> Juice : Hawaiian Breeze my ADV
> Wattage : 62W
> Airflow : Half on both, fully open is just too much for me lol. Funny enough flavour was the same wide open. So big air lovers will enjoy this tank
> 
> But if you want clouds this RTA does not dissapoint
> 
> View attachment 163324
> 
> 
> Very easy build deck I'd say cut leads to 4mm shoukd leave enough room to push the coils in.
> View attachment 163322
> 
> 
> Make sure to fluff the wick quite a bit otherwise the topcap might catch on the wick and move it out of place. Wicks should just be enough to fill the juice holes, if you have to cram it in thin out some more.
> 
> View attachment 163325
> 
> 
> Aestetics wise the tank might not be for everyone especially with the bubble glass (looks like someone skipped leg day lol) . I find the straight glass looks better.
> View attachment 163326
> 
> 
> NOW for the big question....is it a Reload killer? Too early to tell on versatility for various profiles. But flavour wise I can't fault it....let me say this...if you in the market for a dual coil RTA and you looking at a Reload...get this rather.


6

Impatiently waiting for mine

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

I think this is the first pro review

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Aaaaaaaaah no man @CMMACKEM why did you have to go and do that... Now looks are not seeming that terrible to deal with eish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Safz_b

@Jengz have my eye on a reload or maybe a dotmod petri but i must say the omni looks solid on the noisy cric


----------



## CMMACKEM

Safz_b said:


> @Jengz have my eye on a reload or maybe a dotmod petri but i must say the omni looks solid on the noisy cric



Go for the Reload between the two. I've had/have both, the Reload is different league.


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> Aaaaaaaaah no man @CMMACKEM why did you have to go and do that... Now looks are not seeming that terrible to deal with eish



It's done 

The next three weeks of waiting are going to be tough.


----------



## Jengz

CMMACKEM said:


> Go for the Reload between the two. I've had/have both, the Reload is different league.


For me the Omni kills the reload on desserts but the reload kills the Omni with fruity profiles


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jengz said:


> For me the Omni kills the reload on desserts but the reload kills the Omni with fruity profiles



I feel the Reload excels with desserts and very slightly lacks with fruit(it by no means bad). ANML Looper for me is by far the best in a Reload, no notes are left behind(None that I know of anyway).


----------



## Daniel

OK day 3 , tried a few dessert juices in this tank (given I'm not a huge dessert fan) and it's very good ..... you can crank it up to 100W and get a nice warm saturated vape. Not for me as I like a cooler vape but the dessert/hot vape fans will enjoy it for sure.

This is a very good all rounder tank IMO , best of 2019 so far methinks .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Jai Haze


----------



## CaliGuy

Daniel said:


> OK day 3 , tried a few dessert juices in this tank (given I'm not a huge dessert fan) and it's very good ..... you can crank it up to 100W and get a nice warm saturated vape. Not for me as I like a cooler vape but the dessert/hot vape fans will enjoy it for sure.
> 
> This is a very good all rounder tank IMO , best of 2019 so far methinks .....



A well setup Reload is still a tough act to follow, every time I vape a Reload I’m like “dang that’s great!”

QP Design do however know what they are doing and Daniel, you have the both of theirs, the single and dual coil RTAs so I trust your opinion. Dual coil is not for me to validate owning one again, still a very cool RTA though.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Muchis

My one has been shipped this morning.... Can't wait to get home and play with it

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Popped in a single coil. Ni80 4mm!




Prefer my Tower Tips but it's not matchy matchy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK there is a lot more to this RTA than meets the eye and you need to fine tune the air flow and juice flow! 

I have opened the juice flow full and tightened the top airflow ring which is the side airflow and opened the bottom airflow a bit more. All of a sardine the flavour is improved!

I have now closed off the side airflow completely and opened the bottom airflow fully... now I'm getting flavour!

The honeycomb plug in the bottom airflow can be removed and I will do that the next time I refill and see how the airflow is because with just the bottom airflow open with the honeycomb thingy it's quite restricted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> OK there is a lot more to this RTA than meets the eye and you need to fine tune the air flow and juice flow!
> 
> I have opened the juice flow full and tightened the top airflow ring which is the side airflow and opened the bottom airflow a bit more. All of a sardine the flavour is improved!
> 
> I have now closed off the side airflow completely and opened the bottom airflow fully... now I'm getting flavour!
> 
> The honeycomb plug in the bottom airflow can be removed and I will do that the next time I refill and see how the airflow is because with just the bottom airflow open with the honeycomb thingy it's quite restricted.
> View attachment 164712


I had fomo for this but the looks put me off.

All of a sardine the fomo went away

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Christos said:


> I had fomo for this but the looks put me off.
> 
> All of a sardine the fomo went away


Yeah. Something looks a bit fishy about it.
Things were going swimmingly well until i saw the overhang/underhang between the airflow and base for the glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After testing the Occula RDA with dual coils this weekend I decided to try the Fatality M25 with dual coils and with Exclamation in it! I removed the 4mm single coil and replaced it with dual Ni80 2.5 Aliens!


----------



## Rob Fisher

0.23Ω at 38 watts is so out of my comfort zone but WOW! Flavour for days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now at 50 watts! WTF?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Rob Fisher said:


> Now at 50 watts! WTF?
> View attachment 164868


What coils are those u using Mr Fisher?


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Now at 50 watts! WTF?
> View attachment 164868


How is the flavor at 50w's uncle Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> What coils are those u using Mr Fisher?



@Yuvir Punwasi they are Ni80 Nano Aliens!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juan_G said:


> How is the flavor at 50w's uncle Rob?



@Juan_G the flavour is excellent! I'm learning new stuff with dual coils, higher wattage and different juices!


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yuvir Punwasi they are Ni80 Nano Aliens!
> View attachment 164872


That looks like a coil meetup party there coil company have been making great coils for as long as I can remember

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yuvir Punwasi they are Ni80 Nano Aliens!
> View attachment 164872


But is it enough? Haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

I’m really amped at getting this tank and as always Mr Fisher gives us a perfect run down of new vape gear all the time just need to get my tank ASAP then I can rest my other stuff aside

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> @Juan_G the flavour is excellent! I'm learning new stuff with dual coils, higher wattage and different juices!


Really wanted to get the Fatality, but ai, the looks is not doing it for me. Dual coils and a million watts for the win!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Juan_G said:


> Really wanted to get the Fatality, but ai, the looks is not doing it for me. Dual coils and a million watts for the win!


Brother I really wanted the 28mm fatality however I couldn’t find a gold 1 and being 28mm it only would look good on my g class so being a 25mm now I’m super amped and silver for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Juan_G said:


> Really wanted to get the Fatality, but ai, the looks is not doing it for me. Dual coils and a million watts for the win!


It is a bit ugly, I been seeing a few posts regarding this and people holding off. I wouldn't think aesthetics matter in vaping vs performance.


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

CMMACKEM said:


> It is a bit ugly, I been seeing a few posts regarding this and people holding off. I wouldn't think aesthetics matter in vaping vs performance.


That’s super true looks don’t really matter if it performs well that’s all that really matters coz nobody will spend money on a pretty tank and it can’t perform

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muchis

Tbh, for me the only thing which matters is flavor, flavor, flavor!!! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi

Muchis said:


> Tbh, for me the only thing which matters is flavor, flavor, flavor!!!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Same with me I got tired of cloud chasing now bring on the flavor


----------



## Juan_G

CMMACKEM said:


> It is a bit ugly, I been seeing a few posts regarding this and people holding off. I wouldn't think aesthetics matter in vaping vs performance.


That's a good point @CMMACKEM , would just have been better if the tank was a bit more "streamline" and not looking like it was a light bulb of some sort. But yes as long as the flavor is great the looks shouldn't matter that much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Fatality 2500 available!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Juan_G

Christos said:


> Fatality 2500 available!
> View attachment 164920


Does it come with a lightning conductor or sold separately?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Juan_G

Rob Fisher said:


> Now at 50 watts! WTF?
> View attachment 164868


Even the cat was like WTF!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> That’s super true looks don’t really matter if it performs well that’s all that really matters coz nobody will spend money on a pretty tank and it can’t perform



Buy Dotmod if you want looks


----------



## CMMACKEM

Juan_G said:


> That's a good point @CMMACKEM , would just have been better if the tank was a bit more "streamline" and not looking like it was a light bulb of some sort. But yes as long as the flavor is great the looks shouldn't matter that much.



It looks much better with the normal glass, the bubble looks terrible. For me its about flavor and finding a successor to the Reload(As they seem to have stop making RTAs).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Juan_G said:


> Does it come with a lightning conductor or sold separately?


Lighting conductor and 104 M16 bolts sold separately.
Also, please check with your municipality regarding bylaws. We will not be held liable for any issues incurred whilst trying to erect on your property.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The stupid thing fell over onto its side and the juice all emptied all over the desk. Fail!


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> The stupid thing fell over onto its side and the juice all emptied all over the desk. Fail!



Not a fail, it's a fatality

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Wimmas

Please provide opinions. 

I need a new RTA and I am looking at 3x. I prefer single coil but would not mind going dual coil. I also prefer a semi-restricted DL hit.

Currently using an Augvape Intake - airflow is perfect for me and the flavor is also quite good. Problem is I broke the bubble glass and can't find a replacement, plus you have to rewick every single day as the coils go black no matter what.

The only thing I care about is flavour.

My options:

1. QP Fatality 25mm
2. Juggerknot Mini
3. Reload


----------



## CMMACKEM

Wimmas said:


> Please provide opinions.
> 
> I need a new RTA and I am looking at 3x. I prefer single coil but would not mind going dual coil. I also prefer a semi-restricted DL hit.
> 
> Currently using an Augvape Intake - airflow is perfect for me and the flavor is also quite good. Problem is I broke the bubble glass and can't find a replacement, plus you have to rewick every single day as the coils go black no matter what.
> 
> The only thing I care about is flavour.
> 
> My options:
> 
> 1. QP Fatality 25mm
> 2. Juggerknot Mini
> 3. Reload



@Wimmas

1. Reload Flavor and intense vapor saturation(Great with all profiles)
2. Fatality big big clouds and flavor (Only tried dessert/breakfast and candy profiles and very very good) Edit: She is also frikken thirsty, twice as bad as the Reload!
3. Jugger (Tried it once, I'm not really a single coil guy so I shouldn't comment)

In that order.

I just sold my Fatality. Flavor slightly better with the reload but much less clouds.

Very important is that you have some sort of exotic flavor and 3mm coils in them. Fraliens, SSFCs or worst case scenario Aliens.

Remember I've had my reload for 2 years and nothing has taken over, everything else I've bought since or before then gets given away or sold.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy

@Wimmas for the single coil you can’t go wrong with the Juggerknot Mini, has a nice restricted and quite draw. 

Dual coil, out of the two you mentioned way to many people rate the Reload as better over the QP Fatality. The Reload is also a regular size RTA where as the Fatality is one huge piece of kit. 

You could also add the Hellvape Dead Rabbit RTA. Awesome dual coil RTA, great flavour, can be a restricted DL vape and for me has a clean design which looks stellar on most mods.


----------

